# 04 Vs. 03 bumpers



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

after seeing the ugly 04 se r bumpers, i'm wondering if it would be possible to replace it with an 03 bumper. i hear the hoods don't match with the new headlights, but what about the bumpers & quarter panels? 

i have a bad feeling they don't, but God I hope so. i might be in the market for one in a few months. (new job yay!)

anyone know? havn't seen an 04 up close yet.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if the hooods don't match the headlights, they won't match the bumpers as well.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

To swap to an 03 bumper you would also have to swap the headlights, fog lights, hood, and fenders


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *To swap to an 03 bumper you would also have to swap the headlights, fog lights, hood, and fenders *












Peep this shit homie
2004 SpecV


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

the interior is all the same except the dash, the 2004 looks ugly. No orangle lights, just ordinary dash like every other car..well if I had it I'd prolly get reverse indiglos anyway... but truthfully, I may have bad taste but I think the 2004 is pretty tight, yah the stock front end isn't as good as the 02-03 stock front end... but that will be an easy fix when they come out with a tight body kit. Come on all, accept the new look  they can't always look the same, that'd be boring... plus the 2004 is suppose to be better performing... I almost wish I waited a few months and bought the 04 for that reason.... the tail lights definately look better than the old ones.... I say give that car a body kit and it's ready to roll


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

NorCalRacer1 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your point? I've seen the pics...the 04 headlights are a different shape and smaller, meaning you would need 03 headlights, the grill is bigger on the 04 meaning you would need an 03 hood, the 04 headlights don't wrap around the sides as much meaning you would need the 03 fenders, and the 04 fogs don't mount the same and are smaller than the 03, so you would need those too.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i think he wants to show how he chop shoped the image to make it a 2 door (i'd rather the 4dr) with a lower front spoiler. also thinks for some reason taht a 3.5 would fit in the engine bay. Also wants to put in a 350z center console inside somehow. 

P.S the old rear headlights never botherd me one bit. Certainly not as much as loosing the sweet bumper does.


----------



## CrshDriver (Mar 28, 2003)

Is everyone missing the point of the Spec-V. The car was supposed to have "Skyline styling". Granted the new Skylines look like crap, but that doesn't mean they should take away the sweet front end the Spec-V had. Now, it just looks like a Sentra. The dash sucks. OOOHH!! WOW!!! They gave Brembo calipers. Woop dee doo!! Is that supposed to make up for the rest of the crap they did wrong to the car. 

Sorry, had to vent. All manufactures are screwing themselves. Changing the looks of their hot cars. Glad I got my 03!!


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

well hell.... I wish I had Brembo brakes


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

I know a few of the local junkyard owners in my town...couple of 2004 spec-v's with the brembo upgrades get crashed, i get a phone call, i get brembo's for less than market price...which is nice.....

BUT, back to the original topic, as chimmike said, if the bumpers don;t line up with the headlights (which I am told they don't) then there isn't much to be done...besides, it might be cheaper to buy an aftermarket front fascia instead of the OEM (even if it did fit...). Just take a look at the cost for those horrible alloy wheels we get stuck with ($600/wheel from the dealer...less on ebay, but still...crappy wheels).


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

the new wheels look as though they would be a lot lighter. but nothing sporty. In fact the whole car seems to have taken a soft New York luxoury attitude over the Raw power of old.


----------



## Jtspecv2002 (Nov 14, 2002)

wuz up fellow specv owners. i am in kuwait right now. i finally got to the internet to look and read the updates. i do not like the 2004 model. it look like the a regular sentra nothing close to the skyline. i wish it looked like the skyline though. what is the power on the 04? if it is stronger than 02,03 can there be an engine and tranny swap? just wondering. well got to go to guard duty. later peeps and hope to be back soon.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

CorNut said:


> *well hell.... I wish I had Brembo brakes  *


LMAO. Yeah, me too.


----------

